# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  نك نيمات ملونه للماسنجر

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*السلام عليكم 

مساء / صباح الخير 



هذه مجموعه نكات ملونه للماسنجر ولكم الاختيار 

·@·'·$(238,147,204)][ .. ·$(204,182,106) ما هقيت ·$(238,147,204) ][ انه السعاده ][ ·$(204,182,106) خيالن في خيال !!!!!! ][ 

·$(106,181,255)•₪•·$(236,000,000)++·$(106,181, 255) الـذل نفسـه[·$(236,000,000)قسم بالله]·$(106,181,255)ذلـيتـه·$(236,000,000)++•₪• 

ღ·$5¤•!¦[ .·$10 كَبًيُرّ اْلِحٍظَ مِنْ حَاّفَظْ عَلُىً نَفْسَهُ مِنْ الْمَنْقُوّدً ·$5 ]¦•¤ 

·$(000,128,255)ღاداوي الناس ·$(057,185,253)و اسأل من يداويني ·$(000,128,255)و اضحك مع الناس ·$(057,185,253)و الدمع بطرف عينيღ·0

·#·$5,4|·$4,5|·$5,1|·$1,5|·$9,1 ·$0سبحان ال·$4له وبحمده ·$5,1|·$1,5|·$4,5|·$5,4|·$7,4|·$4,7|·$0,0·0

·$0·0·$,2·$11~~~~الكل يقسم انه إنسان صادق والصدق يقسم مالقى صدق إنسان

·$47°•.·$(046,196,252) مـن يلملـم هالشتـات الـي تبعثـر في مشـاعري ·$47.•°

·$(133,211,254)ღ·$19عزيزة النفس و ما انخلق من يذلني ·$(133,211,254)لا تفكر حبك بيخلي راسي ينحني·$19ღ·0

·$(057,185,253)ღ·$54عزيزة النفس و ما انخلق من يذلني ·$(057,185,253)لا تفكر حبك بيخلي راسي ينحني·$54ღ·0

·$#FF1515•!¦[• فين·$#D40D3Fيـ بدايــ·$#AA0569ة وقــتـ و ·$#9C0377نهاي·$#AF0664ــة أ·$#C60A4Dزمــ·$#D90E3Aانـ •·$#F01223]¦!•·0

·$17..هدوء .. سكون·$26 .. [::] صمت·$34 شاح·$35 [::] لا رفيق لا ·$43صديق لا صوت·$44 صاح .. مادري لوين ·$52راحو الناس ! (w)

·$26°•·$(255,128,192)حسـ...·$26الدنيا مثل أمي أزعلها وترضيني·$(255,128,192)..ـبت·$26•°

·$(235,148,196)« ·$25 غلطانه امي يوم على الطيب ربتني تحسب ناسنا مثل ناسها طيبين ·$(235,148,196)»*

·$19¬°•الدلع باسمي انكتب مغروره و ابوي السبب·•°¬·$19

·$(255,164,255)? اهتم ·$(249,000,249)فيني ·$(255,164,255)حط ·$(249,000,249)بالكـ ·$(255,164,255)عليا·$(249,000,249)? 

·$#808080»? يا عمري الدنيا ما تس·$#c280a1وى تنام وخاطرك زعلان ·$#f880bc.. ولابه شي يستاهل ي·$#b5809aخلي قلبك ي·$#94808aعاني ?«·0

•·$(255,128,000)•·$(255,053,154)• من تحبه عنك مايقوى البعاد ××× لو يهاجر شوف باكر لك يعود ·$(255,053,154)•·$(255,128,000)•·$1•

·$48 •??·$39 لو يطلب اعيووني عطيته ما املكه فدوى و يفداه اقول لبيه وفديته مادام صار القلب يهواه ?•? ·0

·$1 ·#أنا بعدك عمر مفقود .. دنيا بلا معنى .. بلا معنى

·$35 --•°•°...» ·$(255,128,192) ذوقي ترى ما هو مثل باقيـ الناس ... ذوقي رفيع وانته برهان ذوقيـ ·$35 --•°•°...»·0

·#·@·#·@·#·$#fc319a\\||·$#fdd032 الِشُوُقْ عِطّرِيْ ·$#fc319a||\\

·$60لٌوُ ضُاًعَتٍ مٍفِاٌتْيُحً اًلُوٌفُاً مُنٍ ِكْفُوٌفُ اُلٍزِمٌنُ أٌوِعٍدٌكُ مْاُيٍضِيٌعُ مٌفٍتٌاًحَ حًبُكٌ دٌاُمٌنًيِ حٌـي


·$,1·#·$(213,205,189)•!¦[• Мӑх Ж·$(078,204,241)·$(213,205,189)•]¦!•·$25·0


·$#D60000·#.. ‍اْبتسم‍ ·$#998066يَكفِيَك‍ ..
·$#D60000·#.. يَكفِيَك‍ ·$#998066‍ ‍اْبتسم ..
·@·#·$,1·$0ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ·$34 I ·$17M·$34i·$17S·$34s ·$17Y·$34o·$17U ·$34A·$17l·$34L ·$17T·$34h·$17E ·$34T·$17i·$34M·$17e ·$0ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ



·$1·@·#·'Mâx ·$34 ·$48E·$17lite-·$48T·$17eam . . . !!·$·0

·#·$0,(255,206,231) ●••● ·$0,(255,094,174) فزيتـ من نوميـ وحيد ·$0,19 ●••● ·$0

·$34وٍالله لآخلي عزتك تحت مآطآي تمشي وعينك مآتعدىآ موٍآطيك آبيك تعرف قيمة مبآديك. . . !!·$·0

·$,1·$25•!|¦[ ƴ͡آلـ.¸¸.ـوٍعـ.¸¸.ـدƴ͡ بـ.¸¸.ـآكـ.¸¸.ـرƴ͡ بـ.¸¸.نـتـ.¸¸.ـظـ.¸¸.ـرٍƴ͡ ]|¦|¦!•·0

.14,1515,140,1414,01,00,115,1 آلوعـَد بآكرَ بنتظرَ. . . !! 0,11,014,00,1415,1414,150,0

·$1·@·#·'Mâx ·$34 آلوعـَد بآكرَ بنتظرَ. . . !!·$·0

·$,13آلوعـَد بآكرَ بنتظرَ. . . !!:
·0

·$,7 ·$,8 ·$,40 ·$,21 ·$,11 ·$,20 ·$,4 ·$,8 ·$,1 ·$0·#·&·@·'MAX ·#·&·@ ·$,8 ·$,4 ·$,20 ·$,11 ·$,21 ·$,40 ·$,8 ·$,7·0


·#·$20M·$19a·$17A·$19a·$20X·$18 

·#·$,1 ·$(255,000,128)»•♫•♥•♫•» M a X »•♫•♥•♫•»

·#·$1 ·$50||||||||||||||·$25|||||||||||||||||||||||||||| ·$1Loading...33%

·#·$0·$(255,255,000)●●·$41●●·$(000,255,255)●●·$(17 0,170,213)●·$1مــــآآكس ·$(255,128,192)●●·$(255,117,255)●●·$(255,000,128)● ●·0·$0

·#··$,1·$(255,011,133)•••··$19×X×·$(255,011,133)●● ··$19M A X ·$(255,011,133)●●··$19×X×·$(255,011,133) ·•••·$19

·#·'·$38 |·$40 | ·$2 M A X ·$38 |·$40 |

·$,1·@·$31·#·$18~*¤·#·$11®§(·#·$28F·#·$9A·#·$17T!· $42O!·$70·#·$310·#·$20·#·$90·#·$25O·#·$7O·#·$18M)· #·$29§·#·$30®¤*

·@·$50»-(¯`v´¯)-»ღ ·$19·$28ॡ|ღ·$36 M A X ·$28ღ |ॡ ·$50ღ »-(¯`v´¯)-»

·@·#·'·#·@·$8++ ا ا ا ++ ·$(255,040,148)M a A a X ·$8++ ا ا ا ++

·$,(251,230,238)·@·'·#·$1(6)<<<</\/:[\/\M A X(ci)/\/:[\/\>>>>(6) 

·$,7 ·$,8 ·$,40 ·$,21 ·$,11 ·$,20 ·$,4 ·$,8 ·$,1 ·$0 M A X ·$,8 ·$,4 ·$,20 ·$,11 ·$,21 ·$,40 ·$,8 ·$,7·0


·$17 الوع ـد بــآآكر ·$(255,000,128) »°•| ·$(070,176,255) بنتظر ·$(255,000,128)|•°«


·#·$,1·$0o·$30.?·$7l?·$8l·$6?·$8l·$7?l·$6?.·$17o[·$41 .................·$17]o·$6.?·$7l?·$8l·$11?·$8l·$7?l·$30?.·$0o·0



·#·$9·$,1·$50·$11!i·$9::·$19««·$23• ·$9·$(255,011,133) No BoDy CaN TaKe My PlaCe In Ur HeArT·$9!.!·$9


·#·$#800080---::! •..B·$#AB2C53a·$#D75827D·$#FF7F00B·$#D3532Co·$#AB2 C53y..•!·$#93136C::---·$#800080


·$4 أقعُد وآشُب النُار وآذكر ولُيفےُ¸ •».¸¸.«•.¸وبحجة آلدُخان آبكُےُ¸ علُے¸ كُيفےُ¸·$4


·#·$4 ۝« o »۝_



·$65°¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨™¤¦·$19MaX·$65¦¤™¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨°


·$46¸,+°°+,¸ ‡ ‡ ¸,+°°+,¸¸,+°°+,¸ ‡ ‡ MaX ‡ ‡ ¸,+°°+,¸·$46



·#·$(213,205,189)•!¦[• ·$(078,204,241)MaX·$(213,205,189)•]¦!•·$25


·# ·$(255,011,133)»°» ·$14 طلبتك لا تعذبني ترى مافيني يكفيني ·$(255,011,133)«°«


·#·$,19 ·$,0 ·$,50 ·$,0 ·$23 •••·$19في غيابك ماتغير أي ·$50شيـ ·$19!بس حسيت اني فاقد كل ·$50شيـ ·$19!·$19·$23••• ·$,19 ·$,0 ·$,50


![°. له رمشـ يهودي لكن قبلته مكهـ له رمشـ كافر لو الاسلامـ في عيونهـ .°]!


·$(213,205,189)

·$(183,174,147)

·$(174,158,136)


·#·$(183,174,147)! ●•●·$(213,205,189)[° ·$(174,158,136) سلّم عليــه وقلّه اني مسافر .. وقلّه فمــآن الله من قلب مجروح ·$(213,205,189)°]·$(183,174,147)●•● !

·#·$(183,174,147)! ●•●·$(213,205,189)[° ·$(158,146,101)انا طموحآتي لهآ اهداف وابعاد..لكن زمآني حطني شخص عآدي ·$(213,205,189)°]·

·$(213,205,189)[° ·$(174,158,136) سلّم عليــه وقلّه اني مسافر .. وقلّه ·$(183,174,147)فمــآن الله ·$(174,158,136)من قلب مجروح ·$(213,205,189)°]

·#·$(213,205,189)•!¦[• ·$(078,204,241)ح ـان مـوع ــد سـفـرهـم ·$(213,205,189)•]¦!•·$25 انطفت شمعة غلا..والحزن فيني اعتلا والفرح عني سلا..راح الغالي وانتهى!

·$(242,045,183)●•●°! ·$26ترى لآخسرتك ماخسرت الجنــه ·$(242,045,183).. ·$26لآراح واحد يجي مليـون منهـ ·$(242,045,183)! °●•●


انصدمت بوقتها وكني انعميت
كل قطره دم في عروقي انشفت
وأنهدم قدام عيني مابنيت
والظنون الطيبه بلحظه اختفت

·#·$(213,205,189)•!¦[• ·$(078,204,241)انـ ص ـدمت بوقتهآ وكني انعميت ·$(213,205,189)•]¦!•·$25 كل قطـرة دمـ بعروقي انشفت .. وانهدم قدام عيني مابنيت .. .. والظنون الطيبة بلحظه اختفت !


·#·$(213,205,189)

·#·$(213,205,189)[ " ·$(078,204,241) ma 3la eldnya 3tb kl ma feeha amany ·$(213,205,189) " ]

·#·$(078,204,241)[ " ·$(213,205,189) ma 3la eldnya 3tb kl ma feeha amany ·$(078,204,241) " ]


·#·$(213,205,189)•!¦[• ·$(078,204,241)ان ابتسم ضيـ ع اللي مايضـ ي ـع ·$(213,205,189)•]¦!•·$25وان لعب في حاجبه رحنا وطي

·$(255,000,128) »°•|·$(000,128,192) لحظه حبيبي قبـل يسبقنـي النـوم..بضم صدرك لين تصبح على خيـر ·$(255,000,128)|•°«

·#·$7,8|·$8,7|·$4,7|·$7,4|·$5,4|·$4,5|·$1,5|·$·$8, 1°l|l°a7lacom°l|l°·$5,1|·$1,5|·$4,5|·$5,4|·$7,4|·$ 4,7|·$8,7|·$7,8|·$0,0 


·$(255,000,128)No ·$(000,000,000)Lôvê ·$(255,000,128)No ·$(000,000,000)3âwâr Râs ·0 (H)

·#·$(213,205,189)[ " ·$(078,204,241) ياحلاة التلاقي يوم حنا التقينا .. جيتكم باشتياقي وبالسلام ابتدينا ·$(213,205,189) " ]

·#·$,1·$0o·$30.ı·$7lı·$8l·$6ı·$8l·$7ıl·$6ı.·$17o[·$41 M!şs h&aacute;l&oslash;w£tӑ·$17]o·$6.ı·$7lı·$8l·$11ı·$8l·$7ıl·$30ı.·$0o·0


·#·$7,8|·$8,7|·$4,7|·$7,4|·$5,4|·$4,5|·$1,5|·$·$8, 1°l|l° h&aacute;l&oslash;w£tӑ°l|l°·$5,1|·$1,5|·$4,5|·$5 ,4 |·$7,4|·$4,7|·$8,7|·$7,8|·$0,0 


·#·$7,8|·$8,7|·$4,7|·$7,4|·$5,4|·$4,5|·$1,5|·$·$8, 1°l|l° :[ h&aacute;l&oslash;w£tӑ :[ °l|l°·$5,1|·$1,5|·$4,5|·$5,4|·$7,4|·$4,7|·$8,7|·$7 ,8|·$0,

·#·$20.ı·$19lı·$18l·$15ı·$16l·$20ıl·$19ı.·$15 M!Ss h&aacute;l&oslash;w£tӑ ·$19.ı·$20lı·$16l·$15ı·$18l·$19ıl·$20ı.

·#·$,1·'·@·$17..ıl·$14ıl·$0ı·$14lı·$17lı..·$0 h&aacute;l&oslash;w£tӑ ·$17..·$17ıl·$14ıl·$0ı·$14lı·$17lı..·$,0·$0 

·#·@·#·@·#·$#FC379A●||·$#FDD032✿·$#FC317A||●·$#28C 5F6 h&aacute;l&oslash;·$#BAF728w£tӑ ·$#FC319A●||·$#F9E931✿·$#FC319A||●·$0

·$25يهتم بي·$(239,143,197)..·$25واثر المسآئل·$(239,143,197)" ·$25برستيـج ·$(239,143,197)"..·$25وانا مصدق واندفعت ·$36بدلآخــ(n)ـة


·#·$#800080---::! •..B·$#AB2C53a·$#D75827D·$#FF7F00B·$#D3532Co·$#AB2 C53y..•!·$#93136C::---·$#800080


·$4 أقعُد وآشُب النُار وآذكر ولُيفےُ¸ •».¸¸.«•.¸وبحجة آلدُخان آبكُےُ¸ علُے¸ كُيفےُ¸·$4


·#·$4 ۝« o »۝_



·$65°¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨™¤¦Mr.B&oslash;GӑS¦¤™¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨°


·$46¸,+°°+,¸ ‡ ‡ ¸,+°°+,¸¸,+°°+,¸ ‡ ‡ MaX ‡ ‡ ¸,+°°+,¸·$46



·#·$(213,205,189)•!¦[• Mr.B&oslash;GӑS·$(078,204,241)·$(213,205,189)•]¦!•·$25



·#·$7,8|·$8,7|·$4,7|·$7,4|·$5,4|·$4,5|·$1,5|·$·$8, 1°l|l°Mr.B&oslash;GӑS°l|l°·$5,1|·$1,5|·$4,5|·$5,4| ·$7,4|·$4,7|·$8,7|·$7,8|·$0,0 


·#·$,1·$0o·$30.ı·$7lı·$8l·$6ı·$8l·$7ıl·$6ı.·$17o·$ (078,204,241)x•[̲̅M̲̅r.βǾĠǻŠ]̸•x•ƴ͡ *ˉ‾՜՝Ɣ՜Ӝ՝•־ˉ‾‾ˉ־‾ˉ־¦Ӝǁo·$6.ı·$7lı·$8l·$11ı·$8l· $7ı l·$30ı.·$0o·0


بـروٍـح آلقمــر وٍأفرش علے ســـطـــحــه بســـآإط......وآخليے آلحثـآلـه لــوٍبهـآإ خــير تــرقـے

·$5·:*¨`*:·. .·:*`¨*:·. ::: ·$25:::**·....·*-:·$5●●●·$1 LŎӑdinğ...50%Mr.B&oslash;GӑS


·#·$1 ·$5||||||||||||||·$25|||||||||||||||||||||||||||| ·$5 ●●● ·$1 LŎӑdinğ...99%Mr.B&oslash;GӑS

·$25 ·$(032,183,255)||||||||||||||||||||·$25||||||||||| ||||||||| ·$(032,183,255) ●●● ·$(032,183,255) LŎӑdinğ·$25 Mr.B&oslash;GӑS...100%

·$(032,183,255)·:*¨`*:·. .·:*`¨*:·. ::: ·$25:::**·....·*-:·$(032,183,255)●●●·$(032,183,255) LŎӑdinğ·$25 Mr.B&oslash;GӑS...100%
x•[̲̅M̲̅r.βǾĠǻŠ]̸•x•ƴ͡ *ˉ‾՜՝Ɣ՜Ӝ՝•־ˉ‾‾ˉ־‾ˉ־¦Ӝǁ

ŠŦŏ&szlig; i'м ѝǿŧ Ħ&auml;ĉĶĕĐ i'м {Š}ĕĉüŕiŦ&yuml; Ĵǿβ

·#·$,1 ·'·@·$17..ıl·$14ıl·$0ı·$14lı·$17lı·$0·$17..!! ZaRa !!..·$17ıl·$14ıl·$0ı·$14lı·$17lı..·$,0·$·$0

·$,1·@·&·$19●·$(255,089,172)●·$(255,000,128)●·$(23 6,000,118) ӇӑcҜӛd BҰ Мӑx ·$(255,000,128)●·$(255,089,172)●·$19●

أعجبتني فجمعتها لكم* 
*good bye*

----------


## hope

.. ‍اْبتسم‍ ·.يَكفِيَك‍ ..


مــرره حلويــن .. تسلم ايدينكـ حبيبتي ..

ولاعدمنـا تواصلك المميـز ..

دمتي بخير ..

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرااا على مروركـ

----------


## كبرياء

·$(000,128,255)ღاداوي الناس ·$(057,185,253)و اسأل من يداويني ·$(000,128,255)و اضحك مع الناس ·$(057,185,253)و الدمع بطرف عينيღ·0


يسلموووووووووووووووووو على النكات الروووووووعه 

لاعدمنا جديدكـ الحلوو مشااكسووه << خخخ طيحت المياانه   :embarrest: 

تقبليـــــــ مروريــــــ وتحيـــــــــااتيـ

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموووو المشاكسة ع التوبيكات
تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

رووووووووعة يسلمو خية على النك نيمات الحلوين مثلش 


تحياتي

----------


## نور قلبي

يسلموووو  أختي المشــــــاكسة 

الله ينور لك دربك ولا يحرمنا منك ولا من جديدك

وااااصلي  >>>>>  إبداعك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووووووووو على مروووووووووووووركم :)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الطرح خيتو ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## Taka

*واااااااايد غااااااااويات مشكوره اختــــــي ...*

----------


## سمراء

نكآت روعه
يسلموو حبيبتي المشاكسه
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية
لاعدمناكِ

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو غناتي المشاكسه
بصراحه روعه
تحياتي
ريوش

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة اختي على النكاات الحلوة
تسلمي

----------


## الحزيـنه

سلمت يمناك 

المشاكسه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووو على مرورركم

----------

